# Hair Bands



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I always use the large wrapping bands. It would depend if you are dealing with finer hair I guess. Big robust coat, wrapping bands. Thinner delicate coat try something smaller. If its not for show coat the standard 1/2" ones will be great for cute top knot stuff. No need to over do it. Hope that helps.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

If it's just for tying up a topknot I use little clear bands from Sally's Beauty supply myself. They are supposed to be "professional braiding bands" ?? I don't know anything about braiding so I'm clueless lol. I like them better than the regular rubber bands that I use to make bows and stuff with that you can buy out of any pet supply catolog (or for that matter also in Sally's lol). They seem to pull the hair less. I've also used little thin black ones I got at Walmart - cheap but functional. 
If you're trying to band a show coat - I don't know ANYTHING about that process and wouldn't offer an opinion.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

WonderPup said:


> If it's just for tying up a topknot I use little clear bands from Sally's Beauty supply myself.


:dito: And they are cheep less than a $1 for 250.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I have never used to Sallys ones..I will have to check them out but love the colored latex bands  They run about $10. for 1000 bands.. with only 1 dog they will last a long time for only tying up topknots  I love them because they are so eay to use and get out and because the ones i have must be 10 yrs old and they are still good... I still have a lot of assorted colors and sizes but wanted some red ones lOL! Hoolie looks great in red! I have been playing around with the different sizes and couldnt figure out which to use.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

I got these ones for Dana (in "shocking pink"):

http://www.laineeltd.com/cgi-bin/laineeltd/largebands.html

They're about the width of my little finger. I don't know If I'd want them any smaller. I'm all thumbs! They're fiddly little things. Then again, I'm new to the tied topknot club. LOL! :laugh:


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Keep the unused bands in the refrigerator and they'll keep a lot longer without drying out and "snapping" when they are stretched.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

With these bands ( from Lainee) It hasnt been necessary.. I have had the ones I am using for about 10 yrs and they are a flexible as they were when they were new. I dont have a lot left though and want a different color. Mine that were left over were mostly orange and yellow.. guess they werent my favorites and they were the ones I didnt use LOL!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

The ones I buy from Sally's aren't like the traditional latex. They are plasticly and clear. They stretched SUPER far out for as small as they are. I generally just run the blade of a pair of old shears between them and the hair and they snap right off and I brush them out of the topknot. Probably a latex band would hold the hair up a little better b/c it isn't as slick? I've got some of those I use to make bows for clients dog's collar and ears


----------

